
Ask HN: Is functional programming inherently difficult? - adgasf
Functional programming is very popular on HN, but less so in the wider developer community. Many consider functional programming &quot;hard&quot;. But is functional programming actually difficult, or is this merely a symptom of developers learning procedural languages first?
======
Pishky
It is more difficult than OOP because of its strong association with
mathematics (ie category theory and logic). Without this background knowledge
it becomes like a magic black box with monads, monoids, applicatives..etc etc

------
Pishky
The human brain understands objects more intuitively rather than abstract
mathematical objects.

